# New Head-Unit Amp and Speakers



## DRM (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi, I have purchased a new system and can install it but would prefer to have it professionally installed. Do you guys know of
Any shops or someone in the Tampa area that you would recommend?
Many thanks 
DRM


----------

